# 1953 Ford Jubilee Fluids



## andyram78

I am wondering if you guys can tell me what fluids you are using or recommend for the transmission, hydraulics and axle? Also which area is the hydraulic fill and axles fill. I am use to an 8N and not sure on the Jubilee


----------



## Big_T

The correct fluid to use in the transmission, hydraulic reservoir, and rear differential section is Universal Transmission Fluid (UTF) equivalent to Ford/New Holland specification 134D. This is Ford/New Holland approved practice. You can get this fluid from Tractor Supply Stores, auto parts stores, Wal-Mart, etc. In 5 gallon buckets. 

For maintenance items, you need to get an owners/operators manual for your tractor. Tractor supply stores should have them, and ebay usually has a good selection. Not expensive ($20-$25). 

Transmission fluid level check plug is a small square-headed pipe plug right side of the transmission. Transmission capacity - 5 qts. Filler cap is a large plug near the shift lever. Drain plug is under the transmission.

Hydraulic reservoir fluid level is checked with dip stick. Hydraulic reservoir capacity 8 qts. Filler cap is under the seat on the left side. Drain plug is under the hydraulic reservoir. 

Rear differential fluid level check point is a small square-headed pipe plug on left side rear. Rear differential capacity 8.5 qts. Filler cap is on top of the rear center housing just behind the seat. Drain plug is under the rear differential section.

One often overlooked small reservoir is the steering gearbox. It takes 80-90 wgt gear oil. Less than one quart. If it is leaking, try cornhead grease, available from John Deere. Somewhere on the steering gearbox, there is a small square-headed pipe plug to check this fluid level. Fill box through this port till full to this level.


----------



## Vincent Calabro

Helpful info ,Thanks !


----------



## Vincent Calabro

Recently while trying to raise my bush hog behind my 1953 Ford Jubillee, the control lever snapped at the Quantum shift lever flange, I installed a new one and snapped that too. what is causing the apparently frozen position? Hydraulic fluid level appears ok (but cloudy) possibly change friction disc ? Appreciate any help!
Vince


----------



## Guest

I'm not familiar with a Jubilee at all. Some of the long time members should weigh in on this for better advice. However looking at my 2000, I see the lift control lever is well above the fluid level of the hydraulics. Here's where your cloudy fluid may have hurt you. The cloudy fluid is undoubtedly an indication of moisture absorbed into the fluid. This means that in the dead air space above the oil there's plenty of moisture, most likely condensation.....and most likely something in that dead air space has rusted tight. I saw a similar problem at this link: http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/...erating/285328-position-lift-lever-stuck.html
In his case, it ended up being the shaft that the lift control is supposed to turn. Have you tried removing the control lever and friction disk and using a squirt of penetrating oil on the shaft? Give it a couple of hours or overnight to work and then reassemble and try with reasonable force. BTW if you can get this problem solved, you might consider changing out the fluid. How's the transmission fluid? Steering housing fluid? Disuse seems to be the reason for moisture accumulation. So regular running, driving, cycling of the hydraulics will go a long ways to keeping the fluids in good condition.


----------



## Vincent Calabro

That sounds reasonable, the empty space did have some rust in there. I was able to observe looking in through the open port to add the fluid, can I remove the shift lever and be able to replace it myself? I was afraid I would need a special tool or that it may be spring loaded, thanks for you help !


----------

